# Watery CM 8-11+ DPO



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

My chart is already confusing the heck out of me but I'm pretty sure I'm 11 DPO and I've been having watery CM for a few days now. I don't normally chart CM after I've confirmed ovulation but I haven't been able to get a temperature because of our sleeping issues. Why could someone have watery CM in this part of their cycle?


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

How sure are you that you ovulated? It could mean that you are getting ready to ovulate. There are also a number of things that can cause you to have CM during your LP. Most involve hormonal imbalances, though it is quite common to experience some CM just before the start of your period because the mucus plug present during your LP degrades so that your period can get through.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

I have PCOS so hormone issues are a possibility although I'm pretty sure (but not 100%) that I did ovulate when I think I did. I'll know for sure in the next few days, I'm 14 DPO and was guessing AF would show up today but she hasn't yet.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Still not here but I stopped having the watery CM. I'm thinking ovulation got REALLY delayed and I might just now be 2-3 DPO.


----------

